
I get SLAs now. Duh. - joshwa
http://blogs.smugmug.com/don/2007/10/11/i-get-slas-now-duh/
======
reitzensteinm
I'm sorry, but the Amazon SLA is nothing but a slap on the wrist if their
service level drops to 'shocking' status. It might be true of a hosting only
company that downtime would drive them into unprofitability with an SLA like
that, but AWS is just a side business for Amazon. If that, even - if a hosting
company got 90% uptime, their customers would leave in droves and not use the
25% credits anyway, which would be exactly the same result that you'd get
without an SLA.

The point that Amazon made earlier - that they didn't believe a SLA was
important because their internal customers are demanding and hold them to
strict accountability - was, I believe, not just a cop out. That guarantees
their services far more than some 25% refund for horrible services SLA would.
Unless, of course, their internal customers get priority.

